# Sad ... dog attack



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

A friend came up to stay for a few days ... yesterday his two dogs - one pet Lab and one working dog (Border Collie) got off their chains ... killed four goats and injured many more. They took them into the vet and had them euthanased ... 

So sad, for the goats, the dogs and the people


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

That is horrible!!! that is the best thing they could have done though-It could have been a child instead of a goat!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

you know heather, they have a little boy five yrs old and an 8 mth old baby girl ...


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I have to disagree about the kid comment. BC and Labs are both breeds with high prey drives. That does not mean however they would harm a child.

Still it is a sad situation all around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry to hear .....that the attack happened ....and ended up the way it did.....so sad..  
I am so sorry........... :hug: :tears:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am so sorry and I hope your other goats are OK. :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The Lab has killed other animals before ... and been around some funny situations. A few weeks ago the five yr old's special doe was found dead under some funny circumstances, which now appear to be pointing to the Lab. And there have been other similar things happen. I do think they did the right thing, even though it is sad.

Oh crap, Alyssa thanks for your comment, I only just realised that my original post made it sound like my friend's dogs had killed MY goats, when I meant to say that when he came up yesterday he told me that his dogs had killed HIS goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I do think they did the right thing, even though it is sad.


 I think they did the right thing to......but yes... it is very sad....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh gosh keren :ROFL: 

I thought your goats had been killed :doh: 
Though I am still sad for their goats too


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh that is just horrible, the attack and the outcome of the dogs.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, that is really sad. The owner of the dogs and goats must feel terrible. That would be so hard.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That is such a sad and difficult situation. I feel for them.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wait.. who got euthanised? the dogs? or the injured goats?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I figured it was the dogs :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

was it both?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:sigh: that's terrible....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry ... it appears I am not very coherent today. 

The dogs were euthanased at the vet. Four goats killed outright, rest of the injured goats were not too bad to need euthanasia but bad enough to need a patch up job.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok.. now i get it ..well it is very sad, but i would put mine down if he did that


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your friend...I too would have dogs put down if they attacked my goats. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How horrible. It is so hard when you have to put down a dog because of that but I totally agree wit hit. No matter what type of dog it is ANY dog can turn and kill like that. I do believe if they feel threatened they will turn and kill.

I have a Lab that feels she has to be the peace maker and is always going after a goat. Well lucky mine have horns and they have finally put her in her place. She really only goes after them if we are home and she wants to be the hero. If they are butting heads, oh she will not stand for it and goes to them and barks until they stop.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Very sad..

Not trying to stir up trouble but- 
before my family and I moved, our neighbor owned around 30 dogs, including pit bulls, variety of labs, hunting hounds ect, and I have been attacked by probably 6 or 7 of his dogs I would say. Two of which were labs. I would just be outside and a couple of his dogs would wander over, I would see them and run, but being a little kid I wasn't the fastest.. i still have scars on my arm. My mom grabbed a stick and chased them off though.

But aside from that, they had these baby pitbulls, they were so adorable!


----------

